# single-tow yarn



## amianto

Es respecto a una banda de transmisión de potencia.

The cord comprising the tensile member of the present invention comprises a twisted single-tow yarn of carbon fiber

Mi intento: La cuerdo que comprende el elemento de tensión de esta invención incluye un solo haz de hilo de fibra de carbono 

Que opinan?
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

De acuerdo.


----------



## Sethi I

Tomar en cuenta las palabras _*tow y twisted
*_A mi entender la frase en cuestión dice; *El cable incluye el elemento tensor de este dispositivo, integrando un elemento de remolque trenzado en fibra de carbono*


----------



## amianto

Gracias Sprachliebhaber,

Sethi, no creo que remolque sea lo adecuado en este contexto.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Como dice amianto, "tow" en este contexto significa un haz de hilo, "a bundle of fibers"; su etimología es de "spin", hilar, y no se relaciona con "tow", remolcar.


----------



## Sethi I

*Correction!: El cable incluye el elemento tensor de este dispositivo, integrando un elemento de tracción trenzado en fibra de carbono*


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Más literalmente, "La cuerda que compone el elemento tensor de esta invención comprende un hilo trenzado de un solo haz de fibra de carbono".


----------



## amianto

Muchas gracias, 

Saludos desde México.


----------



## rodelu2

"Twisted" es "retorcido", "trenzado" es "braided". A menudo se dice "torchado" por ejemplo en la disposición de los haces en una soga o en un cable de acero.


----------



## RIU

Es de hace 3.000 años pero en fin.

La cuerda o cable del invento en cuestión contiene un cable de fibra de carbono. Supongo que para eliminar estáticas.


----------

